# Best lighting for my tank



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello, All!

I was recently able to set up a freshwater community tank for the first time since I was 8 years old. I have a 38 Gallon (36x12x20) with a dozen Cardinal Tetras, six Red-eye Tetras, a pair of pineapple sword tails, a pair of light orange platys, a pair of standard Corys, a Black Sail Cory, a very friendly Crowntail Betta, and two Rubber Plecos. I also plan on adding a couple of silver Hatchets to round it all out.

My question is what would be the best lighting for me to use on this aquarium? It is moderately planted with throughout and is framed by a piece of medium-size driftwood on each side. I have a glass top and am debating the type of lighting to use.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Shawnts106 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, a more important question would be what species of plants your trying to keep..

If you could give common names and Scientific names too that would really nelp...

Here is a great plan site

PLANTGEEK.COM

you can search for your plant type/location/lighting requirements and placement..

this would really help

I am setting up a 60cubetank and the lighting on it will consist of 2 65watt compacts DUEL DAYLIGHT... which is half 6500K and half 10,000K... a nice spectum for plant growth...

whatever you choose try and get a good spectrum... which would be from 5500K to 10,000 K... the best being around 6700K

whatever it be, NO,VHO,HO, or MH... make sure your not over lighting anything..

a good start is 2 to 3 WPG...

hope this helps!
good luck!


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

wpg..is that watts per gallon?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes it is. And 6700k is NOT the best spectrum for plant growth. In fact no "K" is better than another in the 4000K-10000K range. The "K" rating is the color the human eye sees. Has nothing to do with the spectrum or lumen output of said bulb. I use 9325K and 10000K. Many use 6500K and 10000K because it is appealing to them. As for the plants, they don't care how the color looks to you.
WPG (Watts Per Gallon) is tricky as 40 watts of N.O. (Normal Output) flourescent is not the same as 40 watts of power compact. If you are not using Co2 go with N.O. bulbs. DIY Co2 stay @ or just below/above 2wpg of PC or 1.5 wpg N.O. Anything higher and you will need to go pressurized CO2.
Plant selection goes hand in hand with your lighting. More light gives you a larger selection of plants but also requires more upkeep and CO2.


----------

